# What should I call this one? P. x greyi???



## poozcard (Jun 30, 2011)




----------



## Rick (Jun 30, 2011)

No tags Poozcard??

Its got a real belatulum growth habit. The spots going into stripes on the dorsal is very attractive.

Does "James Bacon" end up with stripes like this flower?


----------



## Pete (Jun 30, 2011)

what does its tag say? (assuming it doesnt have one)... where did it come from? pretty tough to just guess if you have no idea though. there are a million brachy hybrids that all look very similar and several of the species are variable in their own right. those flowers look similar to leucochilums or something but the stem and leaves are weird for what my understanding of that species is


----------



## goldenrose (Jul 1, 2011)

There certainly could be some godefroyae & niveum in it, the weak necks seem to point towards bella, the plant looks to be pretty could size, so who knows? maybe more of a S.Gratrix x?


----------



## valenzino (Jul 1, 2011)

Difficult to say...its a wild plant?
The flower itself seems leucochilum,but maybe can be x niveum.
The fact that there is not a single spot on the lip(from what can be seen in the picture),says that no bellatulum is involved in the genetic.
My guess is leucohilum x niveum.


----------



## poozcard (Jul 1, 2011)

valenzino said:


> Difficult to say...its a wild plant?
> The flower itself seems leucochilum,but maybe can be x niveum.
> The fact that there is not a single spot on the lip(from what can be seen in the picture),says that no bellatulum is involved in the genetic.
> My guess is leucohilum x niveum.



It is wild plant Valenzino
My friend gave me for studying

I also think abt leuco X niveum 
Is there anyone described this natural hybrid?
Any special calling name for it?


----------



## Pete (Jul 2, 2011)

itd be something like the natural equivalent to Paphiopedilum xGreyi


----------



## Rick (Jul 2, 2011)

poozcard said:


> It is wild plant Valenzino
> My friend gave me for studying
> 
> I also think abt leuco X niveum
> ...



Do you know where it was collected?


----------



## poozcard (Jul 2, 2011)

Rick said:


> Do you know where it was collected?



some island between Phuket and Krabi


----------



## Rick (Jul 2, 2011)

poozcard said:


> some island between Phuket and Krabi




So definitely in the range of both leuco and niveum I think.

Did your friend say that all the other bloomers on this island look the same or more like normal leuco? (If they were in bloom at time, or if others collected from this site bloom like this one.

Is there a reason why this cannot be a uniquely colored/patterned variety of leuco and no hybrid at all? In Birks book he shows a leuco tending to stripes.


----------



## poozcard (Jul 2, 2011)

Rick said:


> So definitely in the range of both leuco and niveum I think.
> 
> Did your friend say that all the other bloomers on this island look the same or more like normal leuco? (If they were in bloom at time, or if others collected from this site bloom like this one.
> 
> Is there a reason why this cannot be a uniquely colored/patterned variety of leuco and no hybrid at all? In Birks book he shows a leuco tending to stripes.



leuco has both stripes and dots
In my opinion, the ratio is almost 50:50, not tending to stripes

but, yes, I prefer stripes one, haha


----------



## W. Beetus (Jul 4, 2011)

Nice bloom! Thanks for sharing.


----------

